# Small Kitchen Repaint



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Here's a few before, during, and after pics of a kitchen job we completed a few weeks back. Nothing big but it was a fairly dramatic change. The ceiling and the exposed wall surfaces (not behind cabinets) received a complete skim coat and retexturing prior to priming and top coating.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

I dont know if i love it or hate that toxic orange color!

Nice work!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

South-FL-Painter said:


> I dont know if i love it or hate that toxic orange color!
> 
> Nice work!


lol - Well, the colors of the local state college are orange and black so we end up doing a lot of that around here - but not usually in kitchens. As with many reds, it's not my favorite color to apply.


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

Looks good, I'm going to have some carrots now.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

For how nasty that colour is, I surprisingly like the way that kitchen looks lol.

Nice work!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

wje said:


> For how nasty that colour is, I surprisingly like the way that kitchen looks lol.
> 
> Nice work!


It wouldn't have been my choice but the HOs really like it. I won't be surprised to get a call to repaint in a few years after they are tired of it.


----------



## ptbopainter (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice work!
How many coats of the orange did you need to do?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ptbopainter said:


> Nice work!
> How many coats of the orange did you need to do?


This particular one took three.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Was this for a flipper or HO? What paint did you use?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> Was this for a flipper or HO? What paint did you use?


No, this was for a young couple who are fixing up their home. Also did some other rooms for them, including a nursery. Baby should be born sometime this week.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

BM's Fresh Start primer and Miller's Acro-Pure, satin sheen,
for topcoat.


----------

